# Ref; A Facebook Meme I saw



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 5, 2019)

Well seeing as how I had snow in WI Already...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 5, 2019)

Nice Tom I agree warm them up.

Warren


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 5, 2019)

I thought it was good!


----------

